# How about his?



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I am sorry, what is this pattern? Pencil ? Dave


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks to be a very attractive silver sooty (as a racing guy, I'd call it a silver pencil check or a dun pencil check)


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you Blue check! This is a 1/4 Oriental/3/4 Birm. Roller(Black), with a White Rump, Crossed with a Pure Oriental Kite Hen.
The only reason i made the Pairing is, I had 2 extra hens, and i think if a hen goes a Season with out Breeding you are asking for Trouble. I have two in the Clutch just like this one. Dave


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a little beauty, Dave! 

Terry


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you Terry!!! Dave


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What a pretty bird! Love the color.


----------

